# FreeBSD next to windows?



## justsomeguy (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello,

I want to install FreeBSD with my USB stick, but first I would like to know if I can install it next to windows. Is this possible?


----------



## da1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## justsomeguy (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay, how?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 21, 2011)

Pick your technology, dual-boot or virtual machine.

If dual-boot, *back up your Windows system*, resize partitions to make room for a new one, install FreeBSD to that, and set up a bootloader to choose between them.
For a VM, install VM software (free VirtualBox works well), set up a virtual disk and install to that.

Both have advantages and disadvantages.  The major difference between the two is with dual-boot, only one system is running at a time.  With VM, they can both be running at the same time.


----------



## justsomeguy (Feb 21, 2011)

Can I start the installation when I'm already booted like with Ubunu? Or do I have to do like you said?


----------



## justsomeguy (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry for double post (couldn't find any edit button ) but so if I install FreeBSD like you said I lose everything? Or not?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 22, 2011)

Read your sign-up email before you post anything else. Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 22, 2011)

I described two ways to install FreeBSD.  With one, yes, you can easily destroy a Windows installation.  The other can be started from within Windows, and it will not interfere with any existing files.  You should investigate both.  The Handbook shows the installation procedure, EasyBCD is a boot selector that makes Windows multi-boot less horrific, and the VirtualBox web site is also relevant.


----------

